# ID please...



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

while searching for my wrasse... i found this! It's that black thing in the middle that looked like a slug to me with white spot markings on it.

anybody has knowledge on this? please share


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

What in the photo are we looking at? I'm seeing a holey rock with a nem on it. If it looks like a slug to you then it may be a nudibranch. I just don't see it.


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

oppps sorry, its that black thing in the middle of the picture.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh... I was thinking that was a hole, so now I'm thinking that you're going to need a better photo for an ID if I thought it was just a hole, lol.


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

haha i figured. ill try to look for it again, but these "things" only show up when you least expect them


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If it moves, then its probably a nudi 

Although, it's probably just some kind of sponge. I have a patch or two of black sponge in my reef too.


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> If it moves, then its probably a nudi
> 
> Although, it's probably just some kind of sponge. I have a patch or two of black sponge in my reef too.


it did look like a slug or a snail lol, it was neat looking tho... if it was a nudi... good or bad?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Almost impossible to tell without knowing the species, which is almost just as impossible to identify sometimes. Most people who have them, don't know they have them in their tank till they finally see them someday or until it starves and dies.


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

*remember?*

remember that "slug" back in september??? well he decided to venture around and ended up at the front of the tank....

here it is!

ps.. i added a photo of a frag i purchased in the summer time, i forgot the name 

pls enlighten me

pardon the sand


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Does it have a shell over it's back? If yes, I's say stomatella. They're good guys...


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

carmenh said:


> Does it have a shell over it's back? If yes, I's say stomatella. They're good guys...


yes! yes it does, i saw it munching on the algea at the back of the tank...

Hey carmenh i still have to call you regarding the xenia frag hehe


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Stomatellas are great to have! I used to have lots until my clowns decided it was fun to yank them off the glass and feed them to the nem 

Any time for the xenia frag is fine. Where are you? I am heading into TO this weekend and could maybe meet up if it's easier for you...



azotemia said:


> yes! yes it does, i saw it munching on the algea at the back of the tank...
> 
> Hey carmenh i still have to call you regarding the xenia frag hehe


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

carmenh said:


> Does it have a shell over it's back? If yes, I's say stomatella. They're good guys...


+1. Looks like a stomatella to me. Don't worry, they're a great part of a clean up crew.


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

*googled*

googled the name and this is exactly how it looks like:
http://www.thereeftank.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=2342&c=503

thanks for the clarification!

now... any idea regarding the coral frag??


----------

